# Apc Rates Vs Asc Rates



## codedog (Jul 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me or link me to a website that deals with APC  and  ASC  rates . Are there still groupers out there for ASC rates. Will asc go to APC Rates?. Also does anyone bill porth a caths cpt code 36561 with a hcpcs code  for the port a cath itself?


----------



## TAMMYS (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Tools/Fee Schedule/ASCFeeSchedule.aspx?

choose a CPT code then it will let you see the whole thing.


----------

